
The missing query and programming language - malgo
https://askql.org/press-release.html
======
malgo
so this has never been done before? no query languages that also are
programming languages? why?

~~~
mhagmajer
I suppose server admins have always been concerned about security when
allowing clients to send scripts. We haven't had very many easy solutions such
us AskVM for running these programs in a custom context (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23302670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23302670)
for more). Here, more security allows better expressibility, which helps with
the performance. Trust leads to better systems.

Marcin Hagmajer ~ AskQL Core Team, xFAANG

------
urlmanipulator
what's the difference between ask {<askcode>} and eval(<jscode>)?

~~~
mhagmajer
eval( <javascript> ) is terrible at ensuring security. Query programs are
executed against the same environment as your own programs!

ask { <askscript> } runs on AskVM which is a separate execution context that
you define yourself with the exact set of resources, values and limits the
each incoming program needs. AskVM is currently implemented in JavaScript. We
plan to port it to Python, C and AskScript very soon.

Check out [https://humanwhocodes.com/blog/2010/10/26/wanted-dynamic-
exe...](https://humanwhocodes.com/blog/2010/10/26/wanted-dynamic-execution-
contexts-in-javascript/) to learn more about this subject.

Sorry to have taken almost an hour to get back to you, we're talking with a
few people at the moment. The code is live for 6 hours already.

Marcin Hagmajer ~ AskQL Core Team, xFAANG

